# Bad Buys



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

A good friend recently bought a Honda HT3813 tractor.THe fellow selling it,let him start it ,and when he put it in gear,it slipped for several second,then slowly moved. Then,when he engaged the pto,it,too,slipped,and never turned the blades.HE STILL BOUGHT IT,thinking it was an adjustment problem.He brought it to my shop,and after pulling the rear (trans )clutch,and the pto clutch,I had to tell him that his $250.00"bargain",was gonna cost nearly$700.00,to fix!! SO, I was wondering if anyone else may have had a "bargain",that turned out to be a bad buy....I have,how about you?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

That's sounds lot like my friend wife.

Found 58 Chevy pick up which needed very little body w/tight engine,but the rear end needed a lot tlc,owner pack the rear end w/saw dust added heavier oil.


----------

